# Good Diabetes Care in School Award



## Northerner (Sep 17, 2015)

This week Diabetes UK launched a brand new set of awards for schools. Do you know a school that provides amazing support for kids with Type 1? Nominate them for an award here 

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/Get_inv...the-grade/Good-diabetes-care-in-school-award/


----------

